
Can We Pronounce "The Cloud" Hype Over Yet? - tomh
http://cloud.dzone.com/articles/can-we-pronounce-cloud-hype?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+javalobby%2Ffrontpage+%28Javalobby+%2F+Java+Zone%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
bdfh42
It might be "over" for those eager to hype the "next big thing" but for the
rest of us it is only just happening. We now have services as reliable as any
we could run in house available to us. Even when my start-up is big enough to
need in house specialist server techies I still can't see us running actual
hardware at our location.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Well, I've been through this twice now, and I can tell you that when your
cloud provider goes down, as EC2 does all the time, and you find out that your
backup cloud provider is actually using EC2 but didn't tell you, you'll look
differently at hosting your own "private cloud" (what we used to call a
"Colo") to ensure that you have control over your own destiny.

